# Spring bear and baiting ?????



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

HI guys....

Going bear hunting up in Sakaskawan this spring and need some tips on baiting. This is guided hunt and baits are being placed put out already...they just lost thier snow. Anyhow....i had heard that shellfish lure was an excellent way to lure in bear ???

Any thoughts ??

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Anis oil is like catnip to cats, it is the smell of licorice and very strong. Another good one is kippered canned herring just open the can and it will fill the air with the smell. I like to spot and stock, another one is to call them with a dieing rabbit call. It is good to have that kind of aderalin rush every once in a while.


----------

